# GENERAL FAQ: De-potting/De-panning



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

What is de-potting/de-panning?
De-potting (also known as de-panning) is the removal of the small metal pan containing the color in a pressed powder product.

What can be de-potted?
Eye shadows, blushes, bronzers, and any other pressed powder product can be de-potted. 

Why do people de-pot?
Many people de-pot their eye shadows, blushes, and other similarly sized products in order to contain all of their products in palettes. MAC makes three types of palettes at this time, 4 pan eye shadow, 15 pan eye shadow, and six pan blush. MAC in the past made an 8 pan large eye shadow, when the company still produced eye shadows in both a large and small size. 

De-potting also allows people to have 'empties' which can be used in MACs recycling program, Back2MAC.

What brands of eye shadow fit into MAC palettes?

Urban Decay 
Trucco 
Prescriptives (not all) 
Trade Secrets 
I Nuovi 
Paula's Choice 
Lise Watier 
Clinique Touch Base 
Revlon Streetwear Creams 
MMU 
Origins 
Jordana 
Red Earth 
Annabelle 
Estee Lauder 
Savvy 
Marcelle (old style) 
Wild and Crazy 
Garden Botanika (old style) 
Fetish 
Jane 
Milani 
Wet and Wild 
Ardell brow powders 
Prestige (old style) 
LORAC 
Elizabeth Arden 
The Body Shop 
Bath and Body Works 
Bonne Bell 
Faces 
Where can I learn how to de-pot, with images?
There are many tutorials to be found online. Some good ones are:

http://specktra.net/depotting.php - A photo tutorial of de-potting MAC Flip-Top eye shadows using the candle technique. 
http://www.specktra.net/viewtopic.php?t=7243 - A photo tutorial of depotting via heat gun (embossing tool). 
http://makeupaddict.org/depot.html - Includes tutorials for MAC Flip-Top and Screw-Top eye shadows, MAC blushes, Milani eye shadows, Urban Decay Flip-Top and Metal Tin eye shadows. Utilizes both the candle and baking methods. 
http://swap.beverlys.net/freeze.html - A method for de-potting via freezing. 
http://swap.beverlys.net/heat.html - Five methods for de-potting using heat. 
http://community.livejournal.com/mac...s/1591392.html - Removing shadows from pre-made quad palettes.


----------



## ahuerta (May 9, 2007)

ok. i've been successful at depotting two eyeshadows, but my pots are now warped. will they still be ok for b2m?


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

should be ok!


----------



## suggrr (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_

http://www.specktra.net/viewtopic.php?t=7243 - A photo tutorial of depotting via heat gun (embossing tool). 
_

 
I cannot find this tutorial.  Has it been moved?  I did find a text description on how to use a heat gun to melt lipstick.

These are the errors I am receiving when trying to access the above link: _The requested URL /viewtopic.php was not found on this server.__Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request._


----------



## Mien (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the links! The freezing method sounds great, I'm scared of melting the pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was wondering if the freezing or heating doesn't damage the (texture) of the e/s?


----------



## DJDFK (Aug 12, 2007)

i was wondering if you guys knew how to remove the eyeshadow from one container to another (which are two different sizes). if you don't understand me, i wanna use an eyeshadow as a blush. 
any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## LuxeKitten (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to depot my blushes, but I'm wondering, is it possible or is any method better to make it so that I can keep one of them empty pots to stick my depotted blush back into for when I travel?

I depot and keep my eyeshadows in a 15 pan palette, but when I go away I'll sometimes just take 4 eyeshadows in a quad (or 8 shadows in 2 quads), so I'm wondering is there any way I could do it so I have a transportable case for a depotted blush? I'm afraid to take the whole palette n case something happens - cracks etc.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 21, 2008)

i was looking for a method of depotting my blot powder and putting it into the fafi ipp container. does anyoneknow how to?


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2008)

There's a fantastic tutorial on depotting without heat or freezing here - YouTube - Depotting MAC w/o heat. I tried it and it was dead easy!

He has two more for other types of MAC shadows -
Depotting an NYX Trio - YouTube - Depot your NYX Trio
Depotting an NYX single - YouTube - Depotting NYX Single (square)

He has lots of other tutorials on various things to do with all MAC makeup and adds stuff often. Great fun to watch too!


----------



## amber_j (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_Thanks a lot for the links! The freezing method sounds great, I'm scared of melting the pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering if the freezing or heating doesn't damage the (texture) of the e/s?_

 
Mien - Did freezing the e/s change its texture at all? TIA


----------



## stingray (Mar 26, 2008)

amber_j, if you use EnKore's method of depotting in my link above, you won't damage the texture of the shadow (unless you accidentally break it) as it doesn't use either heat or freezing to depot.


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2008)

Depanning a pre-made quad - MAC Cosmetics Resource - depanning MAC eyeshadow quads
Depotting using a controlled heat source (iron) - MAC Cosmetics Resource - depotting MAC eyeshadows without flames


----------



## stingray (Mar 27, 2008)

I've just tried the freezing method, having dented one of my pans using EnKore's method which, good as it is, does mean completely ruining the plastic pan container. 

The freezing method is GREAT! No damage to any part at all and the shadow pan almost falls out by itself. I only needed to put the very tip of a knife inbetween the pan rim and the container, only at the top, wiggle it very very gently once or twice, then you hear a slight "crack" noise which is the hardened glue coming away, and out comes the shadow. The texture seems to be just the same as before, but give it an hour or two to return to room temperature.


----------



## stingray (Mar 28, 2008)

Just thought I'd warn you -

The freezing method works a treat with those fakes shadows with pans with the ridged circle as the glue is only in the ridge. I just tried it with my genuine shadow to see if perhaps a brand new real MAC shadow had that ridge, and no way could I get the pan out, it seemed stuck solid to the base! I didn't want to dare force it either. I think I'll have to try EnKore's method again with the genuine one.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

I wanted to use Enkore's method, but I don't trust myself jabbing a sharp knife into a tiny crevice... I use the heating method and even though the smell of plastic is horrible and probably toxic, it does the job just fine.


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 17, 2008)

Were you still able to use it for the B2M thing?


----------



## Jello89 (May 27, 2008)

I use dustbunnies77(youtube) way of doing it. With the Hair Iron. Minimal Smell and so far I haven't warped or damaged any of my shadows. Fun and easy!


----------



## Jello89 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ri0tdorque* 

 
_Were you still able to use it for the B2M thing?_

 
Yesterday I went to a MAC freestanding store and asked if the accepted the pots without the pans. This was her answer :
'' I can't really answer that. *Pause*. If we dont realize it then we accept it. If we realize it, we dont.''


----------



## macmistress (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Yesterday I went to a MAC freestanding store and asked if the accepted the pots without the pans. This was her answer :
'' I can't really answer that. *Pause*. If we dont realize it then we accept it. If we realize it, we dont.''_

 

do mac accept empty containers? like without the little plastic pan in the middle?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_do mac accept empty containers? like without the little plastic pan in the middle?_

 
It really depends. I've seen a few MAC employees who post here saying that their counter/location will not. However, I returned some to a freestanding store over the weekend with no problem. I'd call around to be sure, if I were you. The reality is that many places barely even check the B2M empties.


----------



## Lizzie (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Yesterday I went to a MAC freestanding store and asked if the accepted the pots without the pans. This was her answer :
'' I can't really answer that. *Pause*. If we dont realize it then we accept it. If we realize it, we dont.''_

 
hahaha I love that answer!


----------



## Jello89 (May 30, 2008)

I find this stupid
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im so eager to depot. They should just take the damn thingsss!!! I understand that they want us to use up the products before giving us a free one butttt....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I had time and money to waste. Id buy 5 dollar e/s at the pharmacy that fit in the mac and id remove the shitty eyeshadow inside and just stick the pan in! LOL. But that would be wasteful


----------



## macmistress (May 30, 2008)

quick question!

you know the actual plastic that holds the pan? if that is burnt but u still have containers left about 25..can we still return em?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_quick question!

you know the actual plastic that holds the pan? if that is burnt but u still have containers left about 25..can we still return em?_

 

I would assume that you mean the little part that cradles the pan, and not the entire pot ( the cover, and bottom). If so, that's fine.


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_Yesterday I went to a MAC freestanding store and asked if the accepted the pots without the pans. This was her answer :
'' I can't really answer that. *Pause*. If we dont realize it then we accept it. If we realize it, we dont.''_

 
That's interesting. I went to a MAC store in the mall and asked a sales person about it. I told her that I had depotted all of my shadows and would they still take them if they were melty and whatnot. She said yes for sure so I guess it depends on who you get.

On a side note I've found that using a fondu fork thing works well for holding them over a candle I did all of mine that way and it didnt take very long at all (I had over 20)


----------



## erine1881 (May 30, 2008)

before i worked at the counter that i do, i used to depot using the oven.  i would leave the lid open, and stick the entire thing in the oven (before i found much simpler a faster methods) and would take them in all melted into little heaps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i was so embarrassed, but they took em.  even tho i work there now, we still take em if custies bring em in like that.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 30, 2008)

Can't you just buy the pans without shadow in them, stick them in there and go?!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Can't you just buy the pans without shadow in them, stick them in there and go?!!_

 
Ha Ha, I take some with me, just in case the pots w/o a pan are a prob, but I haven't had to pop some in there, yet.


----------



## majckena (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello. 
I am wondering if there is any dupe of pallets that Mac blushes will fit in. 
Sorry for my bad English. 
Tanks a lot


----------



## eidetica (Feb 20, 2009)

CoastalScents.com has palettes that fit MAC blush and shadows.

  Depotting; I cut and pop the front like EnKore but I broke shadows- Pushing metal in there can bend the pan. I started using this flat green plastic toothpick thing, the ones with dental floss on the other end? The plastic can't bend a metal pan but it'll still make a space and you hear the glue pulling apart. Works for me.
  Everybody finds a different method...


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am on a depotting marathon right now, can I do blushcreme??


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_before i worked at the counter that i do, i used to depot using the oven.  i would leave the lid open, and stick the entire thing in the oven (before i found much simpler a faster methods) and would take them in all melted into little heaps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i was so embarrassed, but they took em.  even tho i work there now, we still take em if custies bring em in like that._

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I am on a depotting marathon right now, can I do blushcreme??_

 
You can! Just don't use heat.
Pop the plush pan out of the compact. Take some wire cutters and cut a little fraction of the black plastic part that the pan is glued in off, and drip some rubbing alcohol down under the pan. It will loosen and dissolve the glue and the pan will come out with ease :3


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I am on a depotting marathon right now, can I do blushcreme??_

 
It seems I am all thumbs at depotting.. so I bought some thin slats and asked my hubbs to sand them down and we glued some velcro on them and also on my products (ES, Bls, even pencils) and I just stick them on by colors... when I use them it is really easy to get them back in order


----------



## moopoint (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't get the issue. I mean, isn't the idea of the recycling program to handle the waste of the plastic pans in a green way? Doesn't matter if we've just moved them to a palette, we are disposing of the waste in an earth-friendly way. Seriously, how many times could we do this? It's not like we are trying to rip them off. We just want our reward that is promised to us at purchase, our treat for recycling.

That's just my opinion. I'm not on the MAC committee, so I doubt my opinion   really matters.

I hope that doesn't sound too bitchy, that's not my idea. I just think they should lighten up. They shouldn't try and find loop-holes to honoring their guarantee.


----------



## fintia (Mar 17, 2009)

So.. i would like to depot... Only freestanding stores have the empty palettes? how about the counters?


----------



## Nicolaarthur99 (Aug 23, 2009)

depotting is so satisfactory!! gonna do some today to make me feel better! i find it easiest with my straightners!!!


----------



## ShadyPink (Nov 7, 2009)

Has anyone found a safe way to depot the HK quads? I'm dying to depot it and use it as my everyday quad.


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 7, 2009)

I depotted my HK quads!  You gotta pop out the plastic surround with something like a small flathead screwdriver or a knife (be careful!).  The pans are stuck in there with adhesive, so you gotta then do the typical depotted thing of melting the adhesive.  I use the "unorthodox" method of a candle (everyone seems to prefer hair straightners), so I held each pan over the candle and then popped out the pans, and that's all!!  

Definitely a bit trickier than the normal MAC quads.

I hope that helps!


----------



## na294 (Jul 6, 2010)

I wanted to add a brand to the list of eyeshadows that will fit in the palettes.  
Lancome colour design shadows!


----------



## Meisje (Sep 14, 2010)

I just depotted successfully for the first time using a candle, and when the larger pot with the sticker still on it was empty I gently waved it upside down over the candle and was able to desticker them, too. It really *is* terribly satisfying.


----------



## SweetMom528 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have tried so many of these and found the best way to depot is to actually repress them using a press medium or glycerin and I never have problems. Much much easier and I can fit any eyeshadows into my palettes and same for my blushes and bronzers


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am a serial depotter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I depot everything (if I can, unless the original palette or compact is really beautiful).
  	Nars, Dior, R&R (without breaking the compact), and of course Mac eyeshadows ! Anything gets depoted !!!
  	The only thing I can't is the Mac blushes... I am not able to do it, I have tried on 3, and the 3 have been unsuccessful....


----------



## smashinbeauty (Oct 20, 2011)

Excellent thread  since I am going to be depotting this week


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Sep 8, 2012)

Gossmakeupartist has a method using the oven that works pretty well... I accidentally turned the heat too high and/or cooked them for too long though, and I totally ruined the texture of some of my MAC shadows   

  	Also, MUFE has empty metal freestyle palettes. MAC shadows don't stick to them well (you'll need to glue magnetic metal to the back) but they're only $11 and sturdier than MAC's wimpy plastic ones, IMO. You have to call a MUFE store to order them (by phone only, no online options that I know of).


----------



## NinaE (May 20, 2013)

A word of warning to those who choose depot things with heat (over candles, etc.) - please note that the gas evolved when the plastic is heated is toxic.

  	Remember to have good ventilation


----------



## redhead74 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello! I am a newbie and have an ignorant questions so please be gentle : The only place I know of where one can buy empty paletes in which to put de-potted makeup is Z Paletes. Is there a physical store that carries something like these? 

  #2 -- I have seen many questions on here regarding MAC taking back eyeshadows that are not in the pan. Are you all referring to a general, "hey i don't want this so want to return this" transaction? Or am I missing some lingo here?


  thank you thank you!
  holly


----------



## DiamondSky (Oct 5, 2015)

I have endless amounts of Wet n Wild eyeshdow palettes.I'll definitely be depotting them!


----------

